# GeCHI Weekly Reports - Novità e aggiornamenti di Gentoo

## !equilibrium

Questo è il TOC riguardante i GeCHI Weekly Report (GWR), report in lingua italiana che riassumono le news più interessanti riguardanti la distribuzione Gentoo.

I GWR sono interamente redatti dai volontari del GeCHI (Gentoo CHannel Italia) e vengono pubblicati con frequenza settimanale, solitamente di sabato, garantendo così una lettura fresca ed aggiornata anche per coloro che solo la domenica possono permettersi un simile svago o per i lavoratori annoiati che non sanno come impegnare il lunedì.

Per coloro che fossero interessati a seguire i GWR tramite feed RSS, qui di seguito sono disponibili le relative referenze, comprese quelle dei vari gruppi sui Social Network nei quali compare l'associazione:

gechi.it RSS Feed;

Twitter: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;

Identi.ca: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;

YouTube: GeCHI Group;

FaceBook: GeCHI Group;

Digg: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;

LinkedIn: GeCHI Group;

Elenco dei GeCHI Weekly Reports in ordine decrescente:

Anno 2010

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.15

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.14 - Edizione Speciale

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.13

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.12

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.11

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.10

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.09

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.08

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.07

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.06

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.05

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.04

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.03

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.02

GeCHI Weekly Report #2.01

Anno 2009

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.14

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.13

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.12

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.11

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.10

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.9

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.8

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.7

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.6

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.5

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.4

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.3

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.2

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.1

----------

## lucapost

GWR un pò latitante...

----------

## lordalbert

non vorrei fare una domanda sciocca... ma questa GWR ha finito il suo ciclo? Progetto chiuso?

Peccato, secondo me era una ottima idea, utile a tenere gli  utenti informati, e a far sembrare gentoo più viva che mai (se i devel non comunicano, da l'impressione di essere un progetto morto, anche se in realtà non è così)

----------

## lucapost

ma i gechi esistono solo in questo stiky?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'esperienza dei Gechi si è conclusa oramai da almeno un annetto e mezzo, purtroppo.

----------

